# How to save files on Sony Vegas 6.0? Urgent Help needed



## nutty2587 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guyz.....I m new to sony vegas n need some urgent help.

I m trying to cut a portion of the video and save it on my computer,but wenever I do tat,it saves in VMG format n when I select "Render as" option...it jst takes ages to save the file.:4-dontkno

Is ther a way by which we can save files in wmv format n which doesnt take much of time?

Your help is greatly appreciated :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

In the render as dialog box you should be able to select .wmv in the "save as type" drop down menu. Depending on how long and complex your video clip is it shouldn't take too long in .wmv format as it is heavily compressed (quality may not be great tho') - I just did a 4min 15 sec .avi music clip (117MB) as a test - took 6 min to render on a quad core (2.44GHz) Vista system in Vegas8 demo version. wmv file came in at 72MB


----------



## nutty2587 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well its the same I did,but its just taking too long for me to save the file.its a 4 min 50 sec video,its taking more dan 30 mins for me to save the file n one more thing I wanted to ask is why does it increases the file size after we save it on vegas? Is ther a way by which we can reduce the file size?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You can use different codecs and other settings to compress your video - remember that the more compression the more loss of data and therefore loss of quality. 
I use Premiere Elements as my video editing software, save as a high quality (and high file size) avi file then use Auto Gordian Knot (link in my signature) to compress. AGK is a freeware compression software that uses either the XVid or DivX codec to compress with less loss of quality than other codecs. All takes time though.
In Vegas when you go to File> Render As you will see the drop down list for file types next to "Save as type" after choosing your file type you should see a dialog box with tabs at the bottom video audio etc - on each of these tabs are settings that can be adjusted - the most common way of reducing file size is to reduce the video bitrate setting and/or the quality slider. Play around with these until you get closer to the file size you are after. 30 minutes is not excessive for video rendering by the way - there is a lot of processing going on when you render a video - each and every pixel of a moving image is being remembered!
As to your other question - programs like Vegas and Premiere are designed for editing video not necessarily compressing the files - when you edit a video you make changes to the amount of data held in the file. Also when you export your movie, unless you know all the settings used in the original (bitrate for audio and video, codecs used, keyframe settings etc.) you probably could not replicate them and when using preset formats from within the software you will be using settings that don't necessarily let the exported file come in as the same or lower file size than the original.


----------



## nutty2587 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bro thanks for the info,lemme now play arnd with settings n will let u knw whether its wrking for me or not.

Thanks again


----------

